# Reparer/Acheter une touche de PowerBook 12" Alu



## Clockover (14 Août 2004)

Bonjour,

Ma touche de double point de mon PowerBook Alu 12" 1.33Ghz tout neuf s'est cassée pendant que je nettoyais la bête :'(!
Comme quoi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Comment puis je faire ?
Il y a bien l'option que tout le monde me conseil (piquer une touche dans un magasin sur les machines d'exposition mais bon...).

PS: C'est vraiment cassé (un petit bout ki se click est mort) mais c'est sur la partie mecanique pas la partie grise visible.


----------



## woulf (14 Août 2004)

Clockover a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> 
> Il y a bien l'option que tout le monde me conseil (piquer une touche dans un magasin sur les machines d'exposition mais bon...).



Belle mentalité de "tout le monde" 

Le mieux est d'appeler l'applestore je pense, il est tout neuf, je pense qu'ils t'en enverront un sans trop de problème d'autant que la bête est sous garantie.


----------



## Clockover (14 Août 2004)

Ouais je prend note. Je regarde deja avec le possesseur d'un clavier titaniume naze


----------



## Portanoo (16 Août 2004)

il suffit d'aller sur le site http://pbparts.com
 là tu peux commander une touche pour 5euros....
 Delai de livraison 5jours en envoi ordinaire.


----------



## Clockover (16 Août 2004)

Hum " these scissors will not fit some of the later Aluminum PowerBooks." idem pour les touches ils parlent des powerbook possédant le clavier lumineux j espere ?


----------



## Portanoo (17 Août 2004)

ça fonctionne sur mon powerbook 12" 1ghz donc pas de pb pour ton modèle.


----------



## koba (17 Août 2004)

Il me semble que les 12" n'ont pas de clavier retro éclairé. Seul les 15" combo en option et au dessus par défaut.


----------



## Kaneda (17 Août 2004)

koba a dit:
			
		

> Il me semble que les 12" n'ont pas de clavier retro éclairé. Seul les 15" combo en option et au dessus par défaut.



C'est exactement ça


----------

